# Where ya skiing this weekend???



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Staying local...Sundown on sunday with JP....And Monday should be pretty good with the warm up.....


steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2010)

probably sundown with the kids on Saturday. Maybe Sunday too depending how the weather hits.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Sat - Blue
Sun - Blue
Mon - Blue
Tue - Blue


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2010)

Stowe on Saturday.  Hopefully they get some freak Mansfield unforecasted snow that is common.  It sounds like it's been awhile since they've had anything significant.  While I wish my one day at Stowe this season would be a powder day, a few of my old drinking buddies from when I lived in Stowe are up for the weekend, so I really can't hold off for better conditions.  I'm sure it will still be fun.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 21, 2010)

BEast Friday night and Saturday for the Rando Race!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> BEast Friday night and Saturday for the Rando Race!!



did BEast pickup snow last weekend?


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> did BEast pickup snow last weekend?



They got 4" at the base and 7" up top of the heavy stuff.....base is ready for a BFD!!


----------



## Euler (Jan 21, 2010)

Mt. Snow on Sunday...hope the weather stays reasonable...


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 21, 2010)

Sugarbush - Sat & Sun


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

Sundown, hopefully.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 22, 2010)

Sundown Saturday morning with nephew, probably Sunday too.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sat  - Gunstock
Sunday - Gunstock
Monday - Gunstock, is the R holds off

Then no skiing for 2 weeks unless we bring the stuff home and hit up Wa Wa.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 22, 2010)

Planning on Sugarloaf Sunday.


----------



## playoutside (Jan 22, 2010)

Sat - Pico
Sun - Ascutney


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2010)

playoutside said:


> Sun - Ascutney



pls let us know how that place is.  almost went last weekend but decided not to due to lack of knowledge of the place.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 22, 2010)

I was going to take the weekend off to get some much needed stuff done at home but with all the rain coming I want to take advantage of Magic's west side and the woods before they go away for a while.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2010)

5 of us Back up to Titus we had such a great day yesterday


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> I was going to take the weekend off to get some much needed stuff done at home but with all the rain coming I want to take advantage of Magic's west side and the woods before they go away for a while.



Sounds like a good idea.  I wish I could get up there this weekend...


----------



## ts01 (Jan 22, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> BEast Friday night and Saturday for the Rando Race!!



Likewise, for the race.  I'll be on red K2 tele skis (Super Stinx).  Best to say hi at the start since I'm not sure I'll finish!


----------



## Terry (Jan 23, 2010)

Shawnee Peak today and tomorrow. They picked up 16 inches this week! I think I hear the woods calling my name! Gotta get it before the r@^n hits on monday.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2010)

Killington today and tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2010)

Alta.


----------

